# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > المجلس الشرعي العام >  لماذا سُمِّي يوم عرفة بيوم عرفة؟

## محمد طه شعبان

*قال الثعالبي:
((**واختلف العلماء في المعنى الذي لأجله قيل للموقف عرفات وليوم الوقوف بها عرفة:*
*فقال الضحاك: إن آدم لما أهبط وقع في الهند وحواء بجدة فجعل آدم يطلب حواء وهي تطلبه, فاجتمعا بعرفات يوم عرفة وتعارفا فسمي اليوم عرفة والموضع عرفات.*
*وعن السُّدي قال: إنَّها سميت عرفات؛ لأن هاجر حملت إسماعيل عليه السَّلام فأخرجته من عند سارة, وكان إبراهيم غائبًا فلما قدم لَمْ يَرَ إسماعيل, فحدثته سارة بالذي صنعت هاجر, فانطلق في طلب إسماعيل فوجده مع هاجر بعرفات فعرفه فسميت عرفات.*
*وعن علي بن الأشدق عن عبد الله بن حراد قال: قال رسول الله صلّى الله عليه وسلّم: «إن إبراهيم غدا من فلسطين فحلفت سارة أن لا ينزل عن ظهر دابته حتَّى يرجع إليها من الغيرة, فأتى إسماعيل ثمَّ رجع, فحبسته سارة سنة, ثمَّ استأذنها فأذنت له, فخرج حتَّى بلغ مكَّة وجبالها, فبات ليلة يسير ويسعى, حتَّى أذن الله عزَّ وجلَّ له في ثلث الليل الأخير عند سند جبل عرفة، فلما أصبح عرف البلاد والطريق فجعل الله عزَّ وجلَّ عرفة حيث عرف فقال: اجعل بيتك أحبَّ بلادك إليك حتَّى يهوي الله قلوب المسلمين مِنْ كُلِّ فَجٍّ عَمِيقٍ([1])».*
*وعن عطاء قال: إنَّما سميت عرفات لأن جبرئيل عليه السَّلام كان يُرِي إبراهيمَ المناسك ويقول: عرفت, ثمَّ يُرِيهِ, فيقول: عرفت, فسميت عرفات.*
*وروى سعيد بن المسيب عن علي رضي الله عنه قال: بعث الله عزَّ وجلَّ جبرئيل إلى إبراهيم فحج به حتَّى إذا جاء عرفات قال: قد عرفت، وكان قد أتاها مرة قبل ذلك فسميت عرفات.*
*وروى أبو الطفيل عن ابن عبَّاس قال: إنَّما سمي عرفة لأن جبرئيل عليه السَّلام أرى إبراهيم فيه بقاع مكَّة ومشاهدها, وكان يقول: يا إبراهيم هذا موضع كذا, وهذا موضع كذا, ويقول: قد عرفت، قد عرفت.*
*وروى أسباط عن السُّدي قال: لما أَذَّنَ إبراهيم بالناس فأجابوه بالتلبية, وأتاه من أتاه أمرهو الله أن يخرج إلى عرفات فنعتها له فلمَّا خرج وبلغ الشجرة المستقبلة للشيطان فرماه بسبع حصيات يُكبِّر مع كلِّ حصاة, فطار فوقع على الجمرة الثانية فرماه وكبَّر فطار, فوقع على الجمرة الثالثة, فرماه وكبَّر, فلما رأى إنه لا يطيقه ذهب، فانطلق إبراهيم حتَّى وقف بعرفات، فلما نظر إليها عرفها بالنعت فقال: عرفت، فسمي عرفات بذلك.*
*وسمي ذلك اليوم عرفة لأن إبراهيم رأى ليلة التروية في منامه أن يؤمر بذبح ابنه فلما أصبح يومه أجمع - أي فكر - أَمِنَ الله هذا الحكم أَمْ مِنَ الشيطان, وسمي اليوم من فكرته تروية ثمَّ رأى ليلة عرفة ذلك ثانيًا فلما أصبح عرف أن ذلك من الله, فسمي اليوم يوم عرفة.*
*وقال بعضهم: سميت بذلك لأن الناس يعترفون في هذا اليوم على ذلك الموقف بالذنوب, والأصل نسيان آدم عليه السَّلام لما أمر بالحجِّ وقف بعرفات يوم عرفة قال: رَبَّنا ظَلَمْنا أَنْفُسَنا وَإِنْ لَمْ تَغْفِرْ لَنا وَتَرْحَمْنا لَنَكُونَنَّ مِنَ الْخاسِرِينَ.*
*وقيل: هي مأخوذة من العُرْف، قال الله تعالى وَيُدْخِلُهُمُ الْجَنَّةَ عَرَّفَها لَهُمْ؛ أي: طِيبَهَا([2]))).*[1])) لم أجده.

[2])) ((تفسير الثعالبي)) (2/ 109, 110), و((تفسير البغوي)) (1/ 228, 229).

----------


## احمد ابو انس

ما سبب تسمية وادي منى وجبل عرفة بهذه أسماء؟


الإجابــة
الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعـد: 
فقد قال العلماء إن سبب تسمية منى بهذا الاسم، هو كثرة ما يُمْنى فيها، أي يراق من الدماء. قال القرطبي في التفسير وغيره: وقالوا في تسمية عرفة بهذا الاسم لأن الناس يتعارفون فيه، وقيل لأن جبريل عليه السلام طاف بإبراهيم فكان يريه المشاهد فيقول له: أعرفت أعرفت؟ فيقول إبراهيم عرفت عرفت. وقيل لأن آدم عليه السلام لما أهبط من الجنة هو وحواء التقيا في ذلك المكان فعرفها وعرفته.

وعلى كل حال، فليس البحث في مثل هذه الأمور مما يستفيد منه المسلم، ولا ينبغي للمسلم أن يصرف وقته وجهده فيه، وليكن سؤاله عما ينفعه في دينه ويترتب عليه عمل.

والله أعلم


http://fatwa.islamweb.net/fatwa/inde...twaId&Id=52025

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

جزاكم الله خيرًا

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

*هذا له علاقة :
**
 لم يثبت شيء في المكان الذي أهبط إليه آدم من الأرض

السؤال: هل صحيح أن آدم عليه السلام هبط في الهند ، وأن حواء هبطت في جدة ؟
*
*الجواب :الحمد لله
الثابت المقطوع به في القرآن الكريم هو أن آدم وحواء عليهما السلام أهبطا من الجنة إلى الأرض بعد أن أكلا من الشجرة :
قال تعالى : ( فَأَزَلَّهُمَا الشَّيْطَانُ عَنْهَا فَأَخْرَجَهُمَا مِمَّا كَانَا فِيهِ وَقُلْنَا اهْبِطُوا بَعْضُكُمْ لِبَعْضٍ عَدُوٌّ وَلَكُمْ فِي الْأَرْضِ مُسْتَقَرٌّ وَمَتَاعٌ إِلَى حِينٍ ) البقرة/36.
وأما عن المكان الذي أهبطا إليه من الأرض فلم يذكر القرآن الكريم عنه شيئا ، كما لم يرد في السنة النبوية المرفوعة من الأحاديث الصحيحة ما يوضح ذلك ، وإن كانت قد رويت بعض الأحاديث الضعيفة ، كحديث ( نزل آدم الهند واستوحش ..) رواه ابن عساكر في " تاريخ دمشق " (7/437)، وضعفه الشيخ الألباني في " السلسلة الضعيفة " (رقم/403)، كما رويت أحاديث أخرى في هذا الباب ولكن أسانيدها ضعيفة جدا.
وما صح في هذا الشأن إنما هي أقوال لبعض السلف ، الغالب أنهم أخذوها من علوم أهل الكتاب المنقولة في زمانهم ، ومثل هذه الأخبار لا يعتمد عليها ، ولا يوثق بها ، ولا يجوز الإيمان بما جاء فيها مما سكتت عنه شريعتنا ، وإنما تروى وتحكى للاستئناس فقط .
ومع ذلك فقد اختلفت الأقوال الواردة في هذا الشأن :
فمنهم من قال : أهبط آدم إلى الهند ، وأهبطت حواء بجدة .
ومنهم من قال : أهبطا جميعا بالهند .
ومنهم من قال : أهبط آدم بأرض بين مكة والطائف اسمها " دحنا ".
ومنهم من قال : أهبط آدم بالصفا ، وأهبطت حواء بالمروة .
يقول الحافظ ابن كثير رحمه الله :
" وقال السدي : قال الله تعالى : ( اهْبِطُوا مِنْهَا جَمِيعًا ) فهبطوا ، فنزل آدم بالهند ، ونزل معه الحجر الأسود ، وقبضة من ورق الجنة ، فبثه بالهند ، فنبتت شجرة الطيب ، فإنما أصل ما يجاء به من الهند من الطيب من قبضة الورق التي هبط بها آدم ، وإنما قبضها آدم أسفا على الجنة حين أخرج منها .
وقال عمران بن عيينة ، عن عطاء بن السائب ، عن سعيد بن جبير ، عن ابن عباس ، قال : أهبط آدم من الجنة بِدَحْنا ، أرض الهند .
وقال ابن أبي حاتم : حدثنا أبو زُرْعَة ، حدثنا عثمان بن أبي شيبة ، حدثنا جرير ، عن عطاء ، عن سعيد ، عن ابن عباس قال : أهبط آدم عليه السلام إلى أرض يقال لها : دَحْنا ، بين مكة والطائف .
وعن الحسن البصري قال : أهبط آدم بالهند ، وحواء بجدة ، وإبليس بدَسْتُمِيسان من البصرة على أميال ، وأهبطت الحية بأصبهان . رواه ابن أبي حاتم .
وقال ابن أبي حاتم : حدثنا محمد بن عمار بن الحارث ، حدثنا محمد بن سعيد بن سابق ، حدثنا عمرو بن أبي قيس ، عن ابن عدي ، عن ابن عمر ، قال : أهبط آدم بالصفا ، وحواء بالمروة " انتهى.
" تفسير القرآن العظيم " (1/237)
وكلها أقوال لا دليل عليها .
والله أعلم .
https://islamqa.info/ar/141280

*

----------

